# Is Your County Deficient In Copper, Selenium, etc? Find Out!



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

This is too cool! I wanted to know if my county is deficient for copper, and I found this! On the map, click on where your county approx. is, and it will zoom in. Then click on your exact county and it will list the percentages of several diffrent elements. Toooo awesome! lol :greengrin:

http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/aver ... tydata.htm


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Is Your County Deficient In Copper, Selenium, etc? Find *

Wow that's really cool! Now if only I knew how much selenium or copper would be considered deficient.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Is Your County Deficient In Copper, Selenium, etc? Find *

I was just trying to figure that out myself! 
My area is in dark dark blue for both copper and selenium, but I don't know if that's necessarily a good thing!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Is Your County Deficient In Copper, Selenium, etc? Find *

min. 3.862 max. 11.956

That's what my county rated. ??? I have no idea if that's good or not. My goats are currently Copper deficient because I have too much iron in my well water. :/


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Is Your County Deficient In Copper, Selenium, etc? Find *

Thank You for posting the link to USGS.
I knew my County was low is Selenium, Found out the hard way a few years ago,but learned everything else too, wow I do use lots of Goat Minerals


----------

